# Mansfield toilet disaster



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

HO said the toilet was clogged, daughter flushed it, and it kept on running all night and flooded the house. Of all things, its the same house we just finished installing hardwood floors on! Floors are ruined, ceiling on first floor and basement are ruined, carpet in basement ruined. Floor on second floor ruined. As I was removing the linoleum from the bathroom on the second floor where the toilet was located it struck me as odd. It is a low consumption toilet. Even if the toilet had cloged the water would never had reached the brim. There had to have been one of two things. Flush valve never seated. Checked it, it seems to be operating fine. The fill valve stuck open. Could not check it yet as the water was turned off and I had to get to another job as soon as I removed the toilet and linolium. 

Man, talk about bad luck? We just had to pay to have the floors refinished because the HO said we scratched it while installing the refridge. Has not been two weeks ago the floor guys finished when this disaster hit. I recomended to the HO that the toilet be totally rebuilt before it was reinstalled.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

A good start would be to put in something else instead of the Mansfield.

I cannot comprehend how a Mansfield could dump water like that, stuck fill valve or not. Is it one with that plastic gadget that goes up and down instead of a flapper?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Don't feel to bad Bill. Before I left to go out on my own, the head supervisor at my last job put all the stops on for a trim for a 4million dollar house. Got a call on monday, stop blew off and flooded the house over the weekend. 400k worth of damage. It happens to the best of us.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Don't feel to bad Bill. Before I left to go out on my own, the head supervisor at my last job put all the stops on for a trim for a 4million dollar house. Got a call on monday, stop blew off and flooded the house over the weekend. 400k worth of damage. It happens to the best of us.


Thank goodness I had nothing to do at all with this toilet doing this. We done no work at all upstairs. Matter of fact the only plumbing on this remodel job was installing an ice maker and the kitchen sink faucets. The HO's daughter is to blame for this mess:thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd at least offer to build an outhouse for their daughter then with all of that ruined flooring!!!! Im sure that it wouldn't cause any interior damge.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

Bill said:


> HO said the toilet was clogged, daughter flushed it, and it kept on running all night and flooded the house. Of all things, its the same house we just finished installing hardwood floors on! Floors are ruined, ceiling on first floor and basement are ruined, carpet in basement ruined. Floor on second floor ruined. As I was removing the linoleum from the bathroom on the second floor where the toilet was located it struck me as odd. It is a low consumption toilet. Even if the toilet had cloged the water would never had reached the brim. There had to have been one of two things. Flush valve never seated. Checked it, it seems to be operating fine. The fill valve stuck open. Could not check it yet as the water was turned off and I had to get to another job as soon as I removed the toilet and linolium.
> 
> Man, talk about bad luck? We just had to pay to have the floors refinished because the HO said we scratched it while installing the refridge. Has not been two weeks ago the floor guys finished when this disaster hit. I recomended to the HO that the toilet be totally rebuilt before it was reinstalled.


 i had two of these not too long ago, one was a mansfield. the fill valve stuck open and the overflow tube is higher than the handle hole and they leaked through the handle and did a ton of damage. fortunatly neither were mine, they were existing. but the mansfield overflow can't be cut down below the handle its all one unit.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

If they are considering you to do the work to take care of this damage, 


and you feel this customer was out of bounds making you all refinish the floor because of the fridge, 



I'd lead up, commit to this job and and then bide time, bide time, bide time, then cancel and waste their time.

Let them find someone else. I don't care for customers like this and I'd rather inconvenience them than anything.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Don't feel to bad Bill. Before I left to go out on my own, the head supervisor at my last job put all the stops on for a trim for a 4million dollar house. Got a call on monday, stop blew off and flooded the house over the weekend. 400k worth of damage. It happens to the best of us.


I don't use them myself but this is as good of an argument as I've heard for either sweat stops or threaded stops.

It's hard to imagine pex in a 4 million dollar house but if it was were the tube inserts used for the stops? I've never really heard of a compression stop blowing off unless he forgot to tighten that one.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Typical supervisor excuse, was that, "Man, my dang phone kept ringing, and i guess i just forgot to tighten that one." BTW, only a select few of us ever found out, were asked to keep it on the QT. But, how could you keep that all to yourself, hell, other companies know about it now.


----------

